# A couple nice meds...



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2012)

I didn't have a lot of bottles worth selling today at the Rochester show, but Penn Digger did pretty well with his stuff,...on one of my last walk arounds, I found these two great little meds....Real reasonable too! I also met forum member Wolfbp, (good guy) got to chat with Cazdigger,and lots of other great folks....Great show, real nice job by the friendly folks at the Gennesee Valley bottle club!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Ransom's Hive Syrup and Tolu"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2012)

Really liking this one...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2012)

This one was way cool too! Love these little "Trask's" type bottles, starting to accumulate a few different brands. Never heard of this one though! 

 'DR. Hebra's Ungoid" ?? []  Love the name... Anyone know any info? I think the Ransom's is a Buffalo bottle, but not so sure on this one.   Thanks for looking...


----------



## botlguy (Apr 15, 2012)

A man after my own heart. That RANSOM I would pay a kings for.[][&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Jim! [] I'm going to try to look up some info when I can get the durn computer to quit locking up...


----------



## glass man (Apr 16, 2012)

NICE JOE!Glad you found something to bring home!Usually my favorite bottle is the last one I got!JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Jamie,...I hope Nina's doing better...

 I alsofound through some bumbling research that Dr. Ransom of above Hive syrup fame ended up backing and selling many of the semi-local (Buffalo NY) Meds that I find around these parts...Copied this...
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 "Dr. Ransom, Son, and Co.'s Standard Family Medicines. Hive Syrup and Tolu, Magnetic Balm, Dermador, King of the Blood, and Magnetic Ointment. "Sold by Vedder and Pratt, Malden Bridge, N. Y. Dry Goods, Groceries, Hardware, Crockery, Glassware, Family Medicines." 

 Here's a pic of most of those meds listed that we run across....Had most of them setting together on a shelf already...[]

 Miller's Magnetic balm...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 16, 2012)

Trask's Magnetic Ointment


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 16, 2012)

Anderson's Dermador


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice to "finally" meet you and Tom, Joe.  I enjoyed talking with you!  I almost bought a pontilled Trask there but it had painted embossing (hate that) and was over priced.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 16, 2012)

Likewise Brian! I probably mentioned it last night in an unrelated post,...but great to meet you and your Dad too! I'd love to learn more about your research at Mount Vernon Glass Works sometime too. I have a ton of Trask's but none pontiled (yet)...That paint marker washes right off with a little zip strip...[] I saw a few bottles that tempted me, but none in my price range except the above two...I just had walked up to the guy as he halved the price on them...


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 16, 2012)

Like that Hive Syrup Joe. Have a couple of Ransoms recipe books an 1901 and an 1872. Both advertise the Hive Syrup. I'll post a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea, I know it comes off but I don't want to be bothered (it's a quirk, we've all got 'em) []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> Like that Hive Syrup Joe. Have a couple of Ransoms recipe books an 1901 and an 1872. Both advertise the Hive Syrup. I'll post a pic or two tomorrow.


 
 Thanks Rory...I'd love to see them,..The color on the hive syrup reminds me of your blue Dr. E.C's Balm...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 17, 2012)

> 'DR. Hebra's Ungoid"


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 17, 2012)

Ransom sold the Miller's as well as the Cooper's Magnetic Balm. 

 The ingredients in Hive Syrup are Squills, Senega Root, Skunk Cabbage Root, Lobelia, Tartar Emetic, Balsam of Tolu , and the Purest Sugar.  Yum.....Yummy[]


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 17, 2012)

Can't seem to get these pics to work out. I'll try later my battery ran out. Did get one. The hive Syrup from what I can tell was made by David Ransom in 1859 and was sold thru the 1940's. and at that time it was being sold under the name Dr. Ransom's Syrup Compound.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool ad and info Rory...Thank you...

 Gunther, coudn't see a pic in your post? but thanks for responding...Now I'm curious.


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Joe, I think I saw those bottles for sale at my friend Tom Kanalley's table. He's a great guy, very knowlegable too.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 17, 2012)

> Gunther, coudn't see a pic in your post? but thanks for responding...Now I'm curious.


 
 odd , I can see it...  have to do it the hard way I guess...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Gunth....Cool label and tells the geographical origin too.

 Mark,...Your pal Tom was a very nice guy...Seems as though most of the folks that I've met through you and your club are good fellas.... He was located up one of the center aisles from you and towards the main entrance of the show on the left side.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is another ad.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

Some testamonials.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

Dosage for kids.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

Ad from 1872 Booklet


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool ads, and artwork!...The testimonials must have worked pretty well,...I found my self starting to consider a purchase..[] 
 Thanks Rory...


----------



## rockbot (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice color to that glass. []



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Really liking this one...[]


----------



## rockbot (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't like it too. It can mask chipped and worn lettering.




> ORIGINAL:  wolffbp
> 
> Yea, I know it comes off but I don't want to be bothered (it's a quirk, we've all got 'em) []


----------

